# We need a slogan about waiting to turn your car seat front-facing: any ideas?



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Let's brainstorm!

Problem: It seems like everyone in the US general public, is brainwashed that you "have to" turn your child from rear-facing to front-facing at 12 months/20 #. Or there is "no difference" in safety, or

Who can think of a snappy, positive, catchy slogan to educate the general public about the safety of rear-facing children in convertible seats, to the maximum of the car seat's limits? It's such a cumbersome thing to go through the whole spiel that people are







: by the time you get through with your explanation!

You know, something like the old electric company's slogan: "Wait till 8" to run your washing machine, etc. to cut down on peak-load usage.

I'm terrible at the creative thing, but I'll get us started







: You all can just laugh at me









"Be cool. Wait till 2?" I know, not accurate, many kid/seat combos can RF longer than that.

Even the phrase "rear face" sounds kind of negative to me







:

"Look out the back, to the max" ????

"Protect the neck, look out the back" ?

"Back window is the safest view" ????

"Rear window is the safest view" ???

"Have no fear, face the rear" ????


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Protect her neck. Face back, for the future?


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

"Rear Facing - For A Safer Future" is what I use over at carseat.se

I also like "Rear Facing - The Way Forward" which Helena uses over at rearfacing.co.uk

I wanted to use " Rear Facing - A Better Way Forward" but it was to similar to Helenas......


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Forward facing is bad, rearfacing is rad. (JK)


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

too bad we couldnt get people to do it just because it is better when they nap.
"max the weight rearfacing cause when baby is napping, no head slumping"

"the future is for babies to face back longer"

"sooner does not mean safer, as long as they fit, keep them that way"

"rearface to 30lb, reduce the risk of a broken neck (or death)"

sorry had to add "dont be a punk, keep them facing the trunk"


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
"dont be a punk, keep them facing the trunk"









I like this one.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

How about

"Since they don't have to steer, keep'em facing the rear!"

hmm. We can do better, I think.


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

Make no haste to forward face!

or, along the same lines...

Why the haste to forward face?


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

Ooh, we do SO need this..I had the barista at Starbucks (as I was going through the drive through) say, "oh, looks like she's getting a little big..time to turn her around, mom." She has a little one just a bit older and we chat a little bit when I go in. But in the DT I just had no quick reply.

I think I ended up saying that her seat goes to 35#s facing "that way" so we had awhile to go. I wanted to go on and on about safety...but they already gave me my drink..I had to move.









"face the back, Jack"

So hard...the rigamorole is cumbersome for a reason, I guess.


----------



## xbabymamax (Jun 19, 2005)

*'Till their necks are stronger, Rear-Face longer!*


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

I like this:

"face the back, Jack"

The 'back to sleep' slogan worked super well, what about something like 'Back to ride.'

or 'Backwards is the new forwards.' (J/K)


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

This keeps going through my mind: 'Rear to ride 'till 35.' It kind of rhymes so it will stick with people, and I think without a number people will automatically keep thinking the 1 year/20 lb that's out there as the standard now.

It does need some explanation (I was thinking 35 pounds, but it could just as easily be explained as 35 inches or months), but so did the back -to-sleep slogan in the '80's, and the slogan now stands for the entire campaign.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

"Look back to safety"?
We really need this. I was in Babies R Us buying a TrueFit and the salesperson told me she turned her eight-month-old (!) because she was "big for her age" and I didn't need to bother buying the rearfacing to 35lbs seat.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is one from DH

"Face the rear your a smart one dear, Face the front your a stupid.....person"

ok some of mine

"Look back for safety"

"Rear face to the limit" (maybe a little 90's sounding)

"Extended rear facing is the safest choice"


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

I just looked over at Cafepress and they have some shirts with a pic of a rearfacing seat that says "Taking it to the max!"...that's pretty cute...we just need bumper stickers or something like that for cars.


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

Oo, I want a t-shirt for dd!


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

that rear facing to the max is cute

heres a bumper sticker that says "my toddler rides rear facing" http://bumperstickers.cafepress.com/...mper/345270237

and heres a toddler rear facing magnet
http://shop.cafepress.com/design/31317726


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

This one is good but the numbers bother me because they aren't quite right:

http://bumperstickers.cafepress.com/...tice/121292053

Plus it's very wordy...still need something catchy! I like the one that says "My Toddler rides rear-facing" but I don't have a toddler.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

i think it is a touchie place because if they see to 35Lb and their seat only goes to 20 they might keep them in that seat. some people are really not carseat smart/wise. to 35bl wont work in canada most seat rf to 30lb. they need to make all seats standard weight and high weight limits.







:

buy one seat a convertable, save money and keep them save.


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

That is a good point about the numbers, that people won't necessarily check the limits of their seats. I guess I was thinking of something that would tell people that the slogan isn't about rear-facing infants, so maybe the 'my toddler rides rear-facing' or something similar - with the word toddler or even preschooler - would be better.

This is really needed, everyone I know has turned their child around at 12 months. Even DD's Drs office told me she could turn around at 12 months (I didn't turn her).


----------



## Dandy (Oct 7, 2006)

Flipping the carseat at one
Might seem like fun
But if you want to keep her neck intact
Think about flipping her back!

I was feeling rhymey and pleased with myself with the above, but of course it's the sort of thing that gets people all defensive.

But I think the "my toddler rides rearfacing" is a good slogan. You know, if it's true. Simple and gives you the opportunity to explain why.


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Face the rear for MORE than a year!
It's 5 times safer for a toddler to face the back window.
Check your car seat's max -- it will keep her neck intact!


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

DH had a couple









"One is never enough" (with a picture of a beer bottle in a car seat)

"The rear view is fine"


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I like "2 and 30 is the new 1 and 30" followed by something clever. I like 'face the rear for more than a year."


----------



## Michelle Renee (Dec 31, 2005)

I read the one somewhere

rear face it -cast it
forward facing -casket

I dont think that was said yet.


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

how about

'Turn after two.'

I'm thinking of how the 'back to sleep' slogan was an easy-to-remember catch phrase for an entire campaign. The slogan didn't explain why babies should sleep on their backs, but brought to mind all the other PSA's about it, and clearly told people what to do.


----------

